# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Вниманию абонентов byfly

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
*28 сентября 2012* года с 15.44 в связи с линейным повреждением возможно ухудшение качества доступа в сеть Интернет.
 	Приносим извинения за возможные неудобства.
 	Справки по телефону 123.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

